# Need some help please



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dottie was fine then looked as if she was going to be sick,had a few poos not diarrea and now seems listless gave her some honey in water anything else i can try ? maybe just stomach ache,hasn't eaten any other food than what she always had


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you have any chicken baby food you can give her? Is she eating?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

No doesn't want to eat ,just sleep


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Is she acting groggy, like she can't wake up? I'd rub some syrup on her gums and try and get some protein into her. It does sound like hypoglycemia which is a common problem with the tinies, as you know.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes Tracy i have given her honey and water in a syringe twice in the last hour,she is acting groggy,haven't got syrup,she ate all her dinner at 5.30 it is now 10.30pm that was her last meal


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would rub the honey straight on her gums and inside her mouth without the water (so it will be more concentrated). Try and get her to eat a little protein so her sugars will be stable and not bounce up and then crash down (which happens with just sugar). Baby food meat in a jar, a bite of chicken or steak, or even crush up her dog kibble into a powder, mix with a little water and let her lick it off your finger, or else wipe it on the top of her mouth so she has to swallow it. She's not limp, is she?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Well she's a little brighter after putting the honey on the gums and has eaten some chicken,Thanks Tracy i'm exhausted so going to bed


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm glad she's doing well. Hopefully she'll have a better day tomorrow! Get some good rest.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I really loved that Nutra-Cal puppy paste , can you get that ?? I mean that Rico loved it and I like the easy way to get some calories into him when he was small..


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Definitely sounds like it was Hypoglycemia. I agree that some Nutri-cal several times a day may be a good idea. I also would maybe leave her some food in her crate at night. Not the greatest to get her on a schedule but the Hypo. puppies need to have it on hand. Make sure she doesnt get overly active when playing as puppies will ofcourse do but from my understanding if they play to hard this can trigger the Hypo in tinies. I definitely think it played a part in Chibi's issues with this.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Saying prayers for the baby.. and checking in on her. Nutri-cal is so great to have on hand with tiny babies.. not to be used instead of making the extra effort of getting them to eat.. but I know that we would certainly have lost one and possibly two of our chis as babies if we had not been able to get the Nutri-cal in them immediately. Please let us know how she is doing. Blessings, Deb


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Took Dottie to the vets as she seems lethargic ,2 injections she has an extended stomach so fluids and chicken only temperature was low,taking her back tomorrow morning .She's asleep on a heat mat at the moment Thanks everybody


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Poor little Dottie .... Get well soon little one .. xx


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

aw bless her, its soo horrible when are babies are poorly 
keep us posted on how shes doing xx


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Hugs for you and Dottie, Please keep us posted


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh Michele, I am so sorry. It's a nightmare I know. Those symptoms are similar to what we went through with Ernie awhile back. I did syringe feed him for days (per the vets order) Hang in there, it is so worth the work, as you already know. ((((hugs)))))) Hoping little bits gets better really soon.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope she is feeling better soon. Glad you got her to the vets. These little ones go downhill so quickly.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

rubia said:


> I really loved that Nutra-Cal puppy paste , can you get that ?? I mean that Rico loved it and I like the easy way to get some calories into him when he was small..


Just ordered some from Amazon,so i'll always have some in the cupboard


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aw, poor baby Dottie.. thank goodness she has seen her vet and is being treated.. You both are in my prayers.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

michele said:


> Just ordered some from Amazon,so i'll always have some in the cupboard


I used to put some on his food and on a wee spoon for him...my breeder sent it home with him.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi hopeing baby dottie is feeling lots better


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Back from the vets,she's fine now blockage or wind has gone tummy back to normal,had her first injection and nail trim,so won't be long and she can go out.Thanks everybody


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm glad she seems to be feeling better. Poor little angle and poor YOU! It's just far to stressful when they are sick.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lin said:


> I'm glad she seems to be feeling better. Poor little angle and poor YOU! It's just far to stressful when they are sick.


Too right,kept waking up all night to give her little bits of food as i didn't want to overload her stomach with a couple of big meals,then you keep listening for little noises,worse than having a baby


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

michele said:


> Too right,kept waking up all night to give her little bits of food as i didn't want to overload her stomach with a couple of big meals,then you keep listening for little noises,worse than having a baby


LOL... it totally is. I know I had to be a walking zombie the worst of Ernie's days. You know Robin that's a member here? She came out day after day for a week to help me. I was a wreck. I kept Ernie right beside me at all times.  None of my guys ever had the hypoglycemia thing, and I am thankful. I tend to be a nervous Nellie anyway. Just glad things are better for you.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

So glad to hear little Dottie is dong better. Grow strong, little one.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Lin said:


> LOL... it totally is. I know I had to be a walking zombie the worst of Ernie's days. You know Robin that's a member here? She came out day after day for a week to help me. I was a wreck. I kept Ernie right beside me at all times.  None of my guys ever had the hypoglycemia thing, and I am thankful. I tend to be a nervous Nellie anyway. Just glad things are better for you.


Isn't Robin a peach? Thank God for good friends. :hello1:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Brodysmom said:


> Isn't Robin a peach? Thank God for good friends. :hello1:


She is wonderful, and even more so in person! I'm so glad she lives fairly close.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Michele I am so glad that Dottie is better now.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lin said:


> She is wonderful, and even more so in person! I'm so glad she lives fairly close.


Sometimes friends are better than family,"a true friend is a friend in need ",that's a uk saying and it's so true


----------

